# Rice & Rice Products



## Veggie Jill

Hi - I am brand new to this forum, having been living with IBS-D for several years, but only in the last two weeks moving to replace drugs with dietary changes. I am thrilled with the resources that are available, although know I have to be my own laboratory. I am keeping a food and GI journal, but appreciate being able to ask openly for advice.I have been using only brown rice (of several types - Basmati, jasmine, sweet etc.) or occasionally mixed with red rice or wild "rice". I am now beginning to wonder if white makes a difference in terms of being a trigger food. What have people found here?I am also experimenting with many other rice products as I eliminate whole wheat. Is there a difference between brown and white rice for rice cereal, rice cakes , rice crackers or other such products?Thanks for your help, Veggie Jill


----------



## moms777

I think white rice can be constipating, but I don't think it's a trigger food. Supposedly white rice has no nutritional value, so I tend to stick with brown rice products. I try to stay away from wheat products too as they don't agree with me. The health food store has plenty of brown rice products to choose from. I hope this helps you!


----------



## Melinda

Hi there,I only use white jasmine rice and have found it terrific, in fact, I have it with every meal, every night no matter what I am eating as it seems to help bind me (I have IBS-D) and when I eat something that is a trigger food, the rice tends to help balance me, so that my IBS isnt as bad.I havent used brown rice as dont like the taste!In regards to rice cakes etc, I just tend to stick to products that are organic, as feel this is better for me and again dont like the taste of brown rice.Best thing to do is keep up with your journal and see which (brown or white) is the best for you. I also have found that spelt and oats are terrific in a cereal or flat bread too.Hope this is in some way helpful


----------



## Kathleen M.

I think that the main thing is whether you tolerate fiber well or not (Brown rice has more fiber).Rice, typically, is very low in resistant starch. So most of the starch is the kind you can digest and absorb readily. This makes it good a lot of the time for IBSers as they often do not tolerate the resistant starch that you find in wheat or other grains. The lack of resistant starch is also why Rice tends to have a very high glycemic index. It all goes straight to blood sugar, so for people who are prediabetic or diabetic it may not be a good alternative depending on how you react to it. K.


----------



## Slimmm

White rice makes me super bloated and constipated. I have to avoid it or else I pay for a week! I'm Asian too, so this is really sad! Brown rice is fine for me, and brown rice cakes and brown rice pasta don't give me any problems.


----------



## goldiestar

Veggie Jill said:


> Hi - I am brand new to this forum, having been living with IBS-D for several years, but only in the last two weeks moving to replace drugs with dietary changes. I am thrilled with the resources that are available, although know I have to be my own laboratory. I am keeping a food and GI journal, but appreciate being able to ask openly for advice.I have been using only brown rice (of several types - Basmati, jasmine, sweet etc.) or occasionally mixed with red rice or wild "rice". I am now beginning to wonder if white makes a difference in terms of being a trigger food. What have people found here?I am also experimenting with many other rice products as I eliminate whole wheat. Is there a difference between brown and white rice for rice cereal, rice cakes , rice crackers or other such products?Thanks for your help, Veggie Jill


There is quite a selection of rice pasta now. I just love it. It does take longer to cook but it makes for a great change.


----------



## postmortem

Slimmm said:


> White rice makes me super bloated and constipated. I have to avoid it or else I pay for a week! I'm Asian too, so this is really sad! Brown rice is fine for me, and brown rice cakes and brown rice pasta don't give me any problems.


are you southeast asian? i thought i was the only darn asian to get this dumb thing. hah guess not.


----------



## Slimmm

postmortem said:


> are you southeast asian? i thought i was the only darn asian to get this dumb thing. hah guess not.


Yes (born and live in U.S.), and other Asians either really feel sorry for me or think I'm weird for eating brown rice. I wish more restaurants served it. What fun is going out for Asian food without rice? Sometimes I'll just eat a little white rice with the meal, but will ALWAYS pay big time for it later - sometimes for up to a week! I am SO SICK of this disease!!!! Right now I am at a low and sometimes I just don't even care. I have tried every diet & elimination plan over the last 20 years. I just don't have any willpower anymore. Life is tough and I'm miserable..


----------



## goldiestar

Slimmm said:


> Yes (born and live in U.S.), and other Asians either really feel sorry for me or think I'm weird for eating brown rice. I wish more restaurants served it. What fun is going out for Asian food without rice? Sometimes I'll just eat a little white rice with the meal, but will ALWAYS pay big time for it later - sometimes for up to a week! I am SO SICK of this disease!!!! Right now I am at a low and sometimes I just don't even care. I have tried every diet & elimination plan over the last 20 years. I just don't have any willpower anymore. Life is tough and I'm miserable..


Yes, I agree that it is hard to find a solution that works for you. Just keep trying and you will find that solution. I know it! It really does take patience and detail to what you take in and what does and doesn't work. You will find that solution and this forum will help! Keep asking and the right answer will come.


----------



## jink35

I feel your pain








I was just diagnosed about 8 months ago and I have been through more test,diets and all kinds of #### is it unreal, sometimes i just want to cry all day because this whole IBS thing has has my life turned upside down


----------



## Vegibs-urgh...

Slimmm said:


> are you southeast asian? i thought i was the only darn asian to get this dumb thing. hah guess not.


I'm supposed to be going to Indonesia in a couple months, any tips?Just tried brown rice - so far so good...


----------

